# Unique Horse Barn Names



## PaintNminis (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a few Plain Names and then I have some REALLY Cool names in my herd

most with Unique Meanings as well :bgrin

I was Wondering what kind of names everyone has?






My Plain Named Horses are:

Jazz, Sapphire, Bambi, Shiloh & Turbo

and my Unique named Horses are:

Rope (I thought it was Different & Fun)

"Bedivere" (Pronounced 'be-d&-"vir, meaning: : a knight of the Round Table)

"Je Tieme" (Pronounced sha-Tem / French for "I LOVE YOU")

"Allure" (meanings: : to entice by charm or attraction : : power of attraction or fascination : CHARM)


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Sep 3, 2007)

I have some pretty plain jane names.

Duke, Pippi, Shyan (I like the fact its spelled differently than normal)The Vixon(I love her name) The new addition we are calling little man, but when we go to register him, we are thinking of calling him. Im a Bud Light


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 3, 2007)

I like the name I chose for my new colt, "MB's Aftershock"... I call him "Quake"

Andrea



PaintNminis said:


> "Je Tieme" (Pronounced sha-Tem / French for "I LOVE YOU")
> 
> "Allure" (meanings: : to entice by charm or attraction : : power of attraction or fascination : CHARM)


Just for future reference, it's spelled "Je T'aime" and means I love you, "je t'adore" is more "I love you" between lovers.

"JE" is not pronounced "SHA" it's pronounced more of a "zshu"

Cute names though, I love the name Rope!!!

Andrea


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok! I have long list :lol: :lol:

Rose

Peaches

Berry

Buttons

Harmony

Delight

Oreo

Echo

Gem

Duchess

Shotsy

Noel

Ruby

Sundance

Java

Dazzle

Cream Puff

Any of those have a unique sound?


----------



## Neil (Sep 3, 2007)

Mine is "Noodle." That was his barn name when I got him as a weanling. Trust me, I along with a host of others tried to give him a new name but he is a Noodle and it sticks. He is the most fun thinking horse that I have and is always looking for something fun to do. I love his personality.


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 3, 2007)

*Ozymandias *:aktion033:

OZYMANDIAS

I met a traveller from an antique land

Who said: Two vast and trunkless legs of stone

Stand in the desert. Near them on the sand,

Half sunk, a shatter'd visage lies, whose frown

And wrinkled lip and sneer of cold command

Tell that its sculptor well those passions read

Which yet survive, stamp'd on these lifeless things,

The hand that mock'd them and the heart that fed.

And on the pedestal these words appear:

"My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:

Look on my works, ye mighty, and despair!"

Nothing beside remains: round the decay

Of that colossal wreck, boundless and bare,

The lone and level sands stretch far away.

Named after Ramesses the Great.


----------



## susanne (Sep 3, 2007)

Naming is an artform, and meaningful names are very important to me, both barn and registered names (I like to keep barn and registered names the same). Of course, having adopted several rescue dogs, I haven't always had the choice.

Keith and I are jazz musicians, so we named our first three horses after favorite great jazz artists: Woodwinds'Mingus (after bassist and composer Charles Mingus), Thelonius (after pianist and comp[oser Thelonius Monk), and Viewcrest Pastorius (after bassist Jaco Pastorius). Cherry-Hill Scarlet Ribbons was already named, but she shares her name with a jazz standard (song), which only proves she was meant to come live with us! We also have a cat named Santana, and we just lost our quasi-LGD, Ella Fitzgerald.

Pastorius is the only one not called by his real name...he came with the nickname Flash, and since others kept calling him that, we eventually went along and stopped trying to call him Pastorius or Jaco.

My family has always gone to great lengths to come up with the perfect names for our pets -- i.e., a dog named Pucci, and identical cats named Pete and Repete. My brother has named his pets after mountains he's climbed, while my sister has named her dogs and cats after favorite garden plants.

I think I'd be disowned if we bestowed a boring, overused name on one of our pets, although two of our foster dogs arrived with the names Teddy and Shadow...about as unoriginal as you can get, but we felt they needed something familiar in their new lives.

Have to add, I LOVE Ozymandias!!! That's my kind of name!


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 3, 2007)

disneyhorse said:


> I like the name I chose for my new colt, "MB's Aftershock"... I call him "Quake"
> 
> Andrea
> 
> ...


Ohh I like that name Cool!

Thanks for the Correction I knew that but couldn't remember how to spell it to Pronounce it lol

Well they made an Excident on her Papers they Spelled Je Tieme instead of the Proper Spelling Je Taime

So Thats way I spell it that way



:

So Do I! it was short for "Ray of Hope"



susanne said:


> Naming is an artform, and meaningful names are very important to me, both barn and registered names (I like to keep barn and registered names the same). Of course, having adopted several rescue dogs, I haven't always had the choice.
> 
> Keith and I are jazz musicians, so we named our first three horses after favorite great jazz artists: Woodwinds'Mingus (after bassist and composer Charles Mingus), Thelonius (after pianist and comp[oser Thelonius Monk), and Viewcrest Pastorius (after bassist Jaco Pastorius). Cherry-Hill Scarlet Ribbons was already named, but she shares her name with a jazz standard (song), which only proves she was meant to come live with us! We also have a cat named Santana, and we just lost our quasi-LGD, Ella Fitzgerald.
> 
> ...


Very Neat!!


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Sep 3, 2007)

Well we have several unique names. The first is Festervans Bodaous. Its pronounced Bodacious but thats how the Lousianians spell it. The second is Festervans Whisky River. He is renamed Mr. Knightly after one of the main characters in the movie Emma. The third is K+K's Capt. Long John Silver. The fourth is Stellars Highway Mans Road Rage.

Ok barn names respectively:

Bodie

Knightly

Captain

Ragie


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 3, 2007)

We just have Laci and Tailer here, both came with their names and they fit so well that they stuck!

I'm not one for 'normal' name, though, so I have a slowly growing list of oddball names I shall one day bestow upon some unfortunate foal. My current favorite is Spicy McHaggis, with Spicy being his barn name.


----------



## Marty (Sep 3, 2007)

Mine have all Christmas barn names

Nick

Tiny Tim

Angel

Holly

Silver Belle

Merry Beth

Glory

Chrissy

and babies Noelle and Brite Star


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 3, 2007)

High Meadow Miniatures said:


> Ok! I have long list :lol: :lol:
> 
> Rose
> 
> ...


I think the most unique name of Yours is Delight


----------



## Leeana (Sep 3, 2007)

Here my barn names are ..

Narko

Coco

Royal

Chief

Deeds AKA- Sochie (means 'small' in german)





Pressy

Streaker

Plus a pending name on a pony we just brought home



.

Narko is prob the oddest barn name here



.


----------



## mininik (Sep 3, 2007)

I just have "BG," short for JC's Blaze of Glory. He was "Blaze" when he arrived last month, but I wanted something a bit different. The switch didn't seem hard on him at all.


----------



## Country Girl (Sep 3, 2007)

My horses names are,

Lil Niko Prince of Emilys Heart-Niko pernouned ( ne-ko) means victory over the people in greece

Nice N Ez Lynns Dream-Lynn

Meadowinds Bootindar Bezant- Bishop

My goat is named Teela, means little one is asian.

Emily


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 3, 2007)

we have

*Boys*

Bow

Banana

Smokin'

*Mares*

Pooh

Missy

Cutie

Lace

Xena

Montana

*07' Foals*

Axel 

Addy

Raven


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2007)

I've got some pretty every day types of names such as:

Goldie, Sunny, Derby, Treasure, and Sweetie

Then I've got some more unusual ones:

DunIT, Bomb Shell, Hope, Khaki, Bacardi, and Double

The entire list of barn names goes:

Destiny, DunIT, Lou, Goldie, Khaki, Hope, Flirt, Treasure, Klassy, Double, Bomb Shell, Sweetie, Derby, Skipper, Eclipse, Sundance, Sunny, Bacardi, Blue and Rocket.

My favorite registered names (the ones I think sound the neatest):

Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold (golden palomino)

Ericas Gone and DunIT (grey grullo)

Triple H Buckin Khaki (Buckskin)

Ericas Big City Bomb Shell (Perlino, like a blonde bomb shell)

Ericas Big City Blue By U (greying black)

Triple H Derby Day Miracle (born on the Kentucky Derby and almost didn't live)

Harrells Flirting With Perfection

Ericas Double Dipped (perlino pinto)

Thinking about it, a lot of the names I think sound the neatest have to do with the horse's color!


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't want to leave out "Twoie" Short for QE2E...short for MiniV Raiders Princess Elizabeth



:


----------



## Floridachick (Sep 3, 2007)

We have a few Aloha Acres Blue Knights Ice Emperor AKA Ice

Elvira AKA Ellie Belly

Spyro the Dragon

Naomi

Smokin Diamond Tee AKA TInk the Tank!

Emmy

Cassie

Maggie

Prelude to Music AKA LUDY LIL MIS ATTITUDIE

Sara

Orion

Leo

Muscles

Lucky

Tucker

Hershey

Deigo

Zazu

Kiwi

Tux

Smokey and Sassy

Pheww Done I think!



:


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Sep 3, 2007)

How "bout....

Lyric

Triple

Lucy

Maddie (Redd Hott)

Immy

Maxieboy, or Sugarbunns or Sweetie Boy or Come Here Daalin'......

Spider

Jive

Daphne

Kissy

Indy

Brian

Joy (as in Joyful Noise)

Mine

Jasenka ( means Ashley in Albanian, I think)

Christine

Abby

and Magnadoodle

I also had a dog named _ _ _ Hole (because he used to go pee on my folded laundry) He's DEAD now!


----------



## bpotze (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't have any unique names...just can never come up with them when I need them....I have

Marble Mist

Warrior

Tommy Girl

HattieJ

Cracker

Cricket

ShadowDancer

Lil Lulu

Diamond Girl

Beautiful Dreamer

Mystical Baby

Maggie Mist

Lacey Buck

Moonlight Mist

Midnight Mist

Black Jack

Ace of Spades

And now I have a new jack baby I need to name

Becky


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 3, 2007)

miniwhinny said:


> *Ozymandias *:aktion033:
> 
> OZYMANDIAS
> 
> ...



Haha I studied this poem in school 2 times




Hehe

I had a horse go from Jojo to Nitro.... :saludando:


----------



## Suzie (Sep 3, 2007)

We do "people" names here:

Fannie Mae

Tommy

Eddie

Penny

Daisy

Abigail

Annie

Jack

and I love this one..Donk Quixote...DQ (as in Dairy Queen!)


----------



## nootka (Sep 3, 2007)

Mine is/are:

"Gramma" (imagine the looks your neighbors' guests give you on an evening when you're out hollering, "Gramma, get your butt in here!!"). Her real name is Dell Tera's Betty, but we didn't even know that until about 8 years after we got her. She was always Gramma Pony/Gramma.

The other is currently "Little Black Meanie" though I've been trying to call her Nena, she can be such a little witch to the other horses at opportune times.

Other than that, we're pretty ho-hum with a "Pyro", "Mouse," "Lailah," and "Cherry".

Liz


----------



## Equuisize (Sep 3, 2007)

Our kids names aren't all that unusual except they all start with 'Z'.

My Scot grandma's name was Zena and my folks gave me the middle name of Zene.

And my beloved old Doberman was named Zoo -- so the theme was kind of

already set in my mind when we got the minis.

There is:

BabyZee (the Dad) HHF Can"t Leave Home Without Him

Zoe (the Mom) Knightstar"s Golden Treasure

Zena (1st daughter) LaPaz - My son was in Bolivia in the Peace Corp when she was born.

Zuni (2nd daughter) Que Sera Sera - I wanted a boy and got another girl

Zita (3rd daughter) Expressly Packaged

Zoolii (4th daughter) Sensing a trend here? LOL Haven't figured out her reg. name yet

may just be question marks???? Que Pasa, maybe!!? Can't get a boy for love nor money 

Our big Pinto is named Graffiix (graphics) which I really like and we just call him Graffe.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Sep 3, 2007)

Here are ours:

Sparky

Sassy

Techno

Sugar a.k.a. Bear, Boogah, Bumpa, and Sugar Bear

Amy--Maine Pride Amaretto Delight

Cookie

Helen

Sonny

Roy--Maine Pride Crown Royal

Baby

Rummy--Maine Pride Rum Runner Delight

Ellie

Soon will have some more to share, but will tell later



:

Jodi


----------



## carlenehorse (Sep 3, 2007)

OK I will play:

Common:

Tess

Belle

Angel

Sugar

Spirit

Starr

Stormy

Unusal

Hot Shot

Lollipop

Beyleigh

Carlene


----------



## Kari (Sep 3, 2007)

I guess "Tigger" is unique.... What can I say? She bounces. Anyone who knows her can confirm this.



: She's nuts, but I love her.

And I have "Miss Priss"

The others are pretty plain: Rudy, Patty, and Gracie.

Kari


----------



## Katiean (Sep 3, 2007)

our first mare was Snickers when we got her. She didn't respond to it she is now Princess and sometimes a few others we can't really say. Our second mare I named Missy once she got here and her colt is Dusty "Nevada Dust Dancer".


----------



## MountainViewMiniatures (Sep 4, 2007)

Let's see we have the boys: Shameless (Little Wee Shameless) Sorrel Pinto- Sabino/Tobiano

Bare (Cross Country Barracuda) Bay Pinto-Tobiano +?

PB (MVM Outrageous) Sorrel Pinto- Sabino and ?

Pinto Beanie (MVM Shameless Fantasy) Bay Pinto Sabino/Tobiano

the girls: Miss Kitty (Sweetwaters Secret Recipe) Chestnut

Fantasy aka Miss Fannie (Lazy As Blue Fantasy) Black Pinto Tobiano

Popcorn ( ? not registered yet) Sorrel possibly going gray

Maddie (Blue Ice MTP Madison Avenue) Bay Pinto Tobiano

Treasure ( ? ) Sorrel minimal pinto - sabino

Echo ( ? ) Sorrel or bay (appears to be shedding out bay)pinto

Lace (Cross Country Leather and Lace) buckskin-believe minimal pinto

sabino ? need to test

Lynnie (Westrocks Lynne St James) sorrel pinto tobiano

Thera (Diminutives Baroness Vant Thera) Palomino pinto tobiano

the AQHA horses -boys: Shadow (Shadow Sug Olena) grullo

Colonel (Dun in Shadows) grullo turning gray

girls: Brassy (Brassy Dun) red dun

Cricket (Love N Red Denim) red dun

Ella (Walkin on Pure Gold) sorrel

Whisper (Whisper n the Shadows) black

Reflection (Western Reflection) classic red roan

Ivy (Miss Ivory King) buckskin

Hollywood (Shine Hollywood Lass) grulla

Rachel (Racheal Roanie) dunskin

Raven (Slow lopin inthe Dark) seal brown

Freckles (Hancock Freckles) flea bitten gray

Sparkles (Justadream Sparkles) sorrel

Luna (Shadow of a Bay Moon) bay

Cat (Im Catchin On) chestnut

Tally (Sha Dee Tally San) black

Dee (Diaman H Quick Doll) classic true blue roan

? Dee's grulla roan 07 filly

Okay, I did go a little over the top but I was having so much fun with this thread!!!!


----------



## Kathy2m (Sep 4, 2007)

Only have 3, Gizmo is my gelding, Abby my mare and My farm name is Magnolia Hill, I wanted to name it Steel Magnolia Farm but hubby and kids said no so when my filly was born I named her Shelby, LOVE that movie!


----------



## CheyAut (Sep 4, 2007)

Some of mine are more unique than others

Ones I named

Radiance

Renaissance

Impulse

Cheyenne

Skylar

Cruiser

Kharma

Riddle

Earl

Sage

Ones I didn't name

Calista

Tracker

Cocoa

Chianti

Tucker

Chili Pepper

Ruby

Casi

Concho

Midnight

Summer (but might change hers? Just bought her, she's not here yet...)

Jessi


----------



## SHANA (Sep 4, 2007)

My minis are:

Goat Hills One For The Books --- Booker

Sunraes Last Chance For Spots --- Spot

Cross Country New Kid In Town --- Kid

E & Js Precious By Design --- Des

Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy --- Dandy

Risquefishers Winter Sky --- Sky

Shauneys Halluva Lucky Gal --- Lucy

Unquestionably Cute Jypsy Rose SPH --- Jypsy

Timberyork's Inquisitive Embrace --- Bree

Sharptails Peanut Butter --- Peanut

Minni Spark Black Blinker No 5 --- Macey

Lanesfield Karli --- Karli

Town And Country Candy --- Candy

Leaning Pines Harlequin Romance --- Harley

Cool Running Sanka SPH --- Sanka

My 2 arabians are:

SPH Phancyphire --- Phancy

SPH Sameera Sunnphire --- Sam


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 4, 2007)

They all have great Names!



:

I really like CheyAut's names the first 3


----------

